# Wieviel Webspace?



## stefaniax (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bräuchte bitte ganz dringend Eure Hilfe... .
Ich erstelle gerade eine Website mit (X)HTML und CSS. 
Auf der Seite implementiere ich eine Fotogalerie (Simple-Viewer) und ein Gästebuch (deutsch/englisch). Es werden sicherlich 20 Seiten.
Wieviel Webspace muss ich bei meinem Hoster "einkaufen", bzw. muss ich bezüglich der Fotogalerie und dem Gästebuch auf spezielle Script-Sprachen achten?

Kennt ihr vielleicht auch ein gut anzupassendes Tool für ein Gästebuch, dass ihr mir empfehlen würdet? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus!
Liebe Grüße,
Stefania


----------



## Crav3X (27. Mai 2008)

Für Seiten die du in (X)HTML schreibst benötigst du nichts besonderes auf deinem Webspace... Das kann jeder Webserver... Falls du in PHP deine Seite programmierst sollte natürlich auch PHP auf deinem Webspace verfügbar sein.

Die meisten Gästebücher sind auf jedenfall in PHP Programmiert. Falls du es bei dir auf dem Webspace laufen lassen willst benötigst du also PHP 

Es gibt aber auch unendlich viele Kostenlose Gästebücher die für dich vom Anbieter gehostet werden... sodas du einen Link für dein Persönliches Gästebuch bekommst welches du in deine Seite einbauen kannst...

http://www.meinkostenlosesgästebuch.tld/stefaniax oder sowas^^

Und vom Webspace selber musst du wissen wieviele Bilder du hochlädst und welche Auflösung diese haben... vllt reicht für dich auch 500MB. Das für HTML Seiten mehr als ausreichend ist.

Falls du aber dabei bist dich grad einzuarbeiten und später was mit PHP zu machen oder sonst was... besorg dir ein vServer... die Bekommst du schon für 4-5Euro im Monat...

Dort hast du sehr viel mehr Freiheit als bei nem normalen Webspace... solltest dich dann aber genauer damit beschäftigen damit der vServer auch Stabil läuft.


Hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens etwas helfen...

Cheers


----------



## stefaniax (29. Mai 2008)

Hi Crav3X,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe - du hast mir sehr geholfen! 

Was hälst Du denn von Browserweichen? Gibt es da auch andere Möglichkeiten der Optimierung auf verschiedene Browser?
Schätze, wenn man die Websites in PHP programmiert verzieht es einem das Layout nicht so sehr 

LG


----------

